# airbag light



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

my girlfriend took my car today to have my amp installed and when i got it back the airbag light was on. has this happened to anyone else? i had the light come on in my 200sx and there is a trick with switch that senses when your door is open and flicks the dome light on that you can do to turn the airbag light off. is this the same for the altima?


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

Nope!!!!!!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

You'll have to take it to the dealer and have them reset it with the CONSULT II diagnostic tool. I know this because I accidentally unplugged the passenger seat side-airbag wires last year while installing a 4-channel amp under it. Cost me nearly CAD$100 (about USD$80) to have them fix it....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it'll cost me about $50 b/c i have the warranty. just to turn off a light......


----------



## kingchicken (Jun 21, 2005)

*Door fix*



Katana200sx said:


> it'll cost me about $50 b/c i have the warranty. just to turn off a light......


For the record there is a fix for that problem. Put the car in ACC and within doing that hit the door jam button, (the one that turns your dome light on and off when the door opens) 7 times in 10 seconds. Take the key out and repeat two or three times. The light will blink slower and slower until it shuts off.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thats the trick i was asking about. i did that once with my 200sx. guess it works for all of them


----------

